# lazy susan back



## harry nuckle (Feb 23, 2012)

I am rebuilding a couple cabinets that were ordered the wrong size, usually not a problem but I am having difficulty finding material to create the circular back panel for the lazy susan. The one I removed was 1/16 thick cardboard/mdf, and I cant seem to find it or anything else that can bend to the tight radius.. just wondering what you cabinetmakers out there use


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 31, 2012)

Most lumber stores have Masonite in 1/8" or melamine panels could work, also.


----------



## wooddude (Jun 14, 2011)

you could try kerfing a piece of 1/4 inch plywood with the outside veneer running horizontal


----------



## kreuzie (Jan 10, 2008)

There is a product called Bending Plywood. Check with a sheet goods retailer or a real lumber yard.

columbiaforestproducts.com/Products/Radius


----------



## harry nuckle (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks guys I finally found someone that stocked bending plywood. Masonite didnt work with such a tight radius and I didnt have the luxury of waiting for someone to order bending plywood.. luckily after a ton of phone calls and a lot of driving I got a sheet


----------

